# Standing seam install questions



## SimonOtt (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi - I'm having a standing seam hidden fastener system (Ideal Junior HF) installed on our garage. There are a few things about the install that don't seem quite right, but the installer tells me "that's just how things are done". I want to do my homework though so I know whether these are things I should push to have him correct or not. Any and all insights are much appreciated. The photo outlines my three areas of concern:

1. Ridge cap transition: as you can see, the transition where the roof pitch changes due to the shed dormer causes the cap to bow out. The installer says this is the only way to keep things waterproof. There is a mesh gasket below for the vented ridge, but it seems that driving rain or snow could certainly get in here, plus it is quite unsightly. I asked whether a slit could be cut in the ridge cap where the angle changes and then it could sit flush on both sides, but he says that would allow water to get behind there...

2. Is bowing and flexing like this in the roofing panels normal? Its not sitting flat on the roofing deck at the end, although appears to be closer up to the ridge (not that I climbed up to check). The installer says they move and flex with the temperature and that it will be sitting flat come summer, but it doesn't seem like a problem that should appear on day 1? Besides not looking great, would seem like a spot for insects or water to get in.

3. Is it normal for the exposed ends of the ribs to be left like this? Again, seems like insects, wasps, etc could easily get in there...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

IMO, your roofer is full of it. A tricky spot, but doable with two separate pieces


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a seriously sloppy, unprofessional, and purely bogus install

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is NOT done right. Drip edge of panels should be cut at 45 degree angle at 1" and folded over and seams are not crimped all the way to the bottom. A very poor install for those reasons.


----------

